# Disque Dur externe LG non détécté par MAC



## atito (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon disque dur externe LG ( auto-alimenté) 2.5 n'est plus détécté sur mon MAC (Leopard 10.5). En effet, mon disque dur fonctionnait bien et j'ai pu vider mon PC windows vers ce disque dur externe.
Voilà que de puis quelques jours, je branche mon disque dur sur le mac. La petite lumière (bleue) s'allume pendant un certain temps (15 sec) et le disque dur tourne. Passées les 15 secondes, rien ne s'affiche sur le poste ni sur l'utilitaire des disques. La lumière bleue s'eteint et mon DD semble etre dead.

Je l'ai branché à un PC Windows 7 ou j'ai meme reinstallé le pilote associé. La lumière bleue reste allumée mais le pc n'est pas detectable sur le poste de travail. Seuelement il est visibile via poste de travail => gerer et apparait en disque non intialisé. Le soucis c'est que meme la réintilisation ne marche pas.

Inutile de vous dire que j'ai toutes mes données et c'est un disque dur 500 Gega ( je veux surtout récupérer les données  )

Voilà c'est mon premier post et je vous assure que j'ai déjà fait certaines recherches sur le net sans succès. Soyez gentils avec moi 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## chesneaux (15 Février 2010)

bonjour , j'ai le même probleme que toi depuis hier ... le disque externe n'est plus reconnu par mon micro APPLE sous MAC OSX version 10.6.2 , je l'ai mis sur mon PC sous Windows7 Idem ... le voyant s'allume mais sans reconnaissance ... Disque de 500 GO contenant mes petits bricolages depuis trois ans ... heureusement je ne perd que 15jours ayant une save mensuelle .
Si tu as une solution pour reparer ton disque externe merci de me le signaler ... Ce disque made en chine HP me rappelle les problemes que l'on peut rencontrer quand on achete à petit prix certains materiels ... Je l'avais presque oublié depuis que j'ai decidé de passer sous macbook pro
Merci d'avance .





Macbook 15" 2,2GHZ 4GO Ram DD 500GO Mac OS X 10.6.2


----------



## Bricolomac (15 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

avez vous essayé le logiciel Disk Warrior de Alsoft ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2010)

Bricolomac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> avez vous essayé le logiciel Disk Warrior de Alsoft ?



Moi, avant d'utiliser ce logiciel qui, de toute façon ne pourra rien pour vous, vu qu'il ne peut travailler que sur des volumes *montés*  je commencerais par m'assurer que l'alimentation électrique de mon disque est suffisante. En effet, si vous vous rapporter à ce topic, vous verrez que l'auto-alimentation des disques USB n'est, loin s'en faut, pas toujours un "long fleuve tranquille", et qu'il arrive fréquemment qu'à force de surcharger le contrôleur USB, celui ci, fatigue, et finisse par ne plus délivrer que les 500 mA réglementaires : résultat, le disque qui montait ne monte plus, faute de disposer d'assez de puissance électrique.

Pour les disques dépourvus de prise d'alimentation externe, le câble en "Y", qui permet de brancher le disque sur deux prises USB (la seconde, uniquement sur le canal "alimentation électrique", pas sur celui des données) est la solution.


----------



## chesneaux (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour , merci pour vos reponses ... toutefois je me suis permis de vous demander votre avis apres avoir essayé tout ce qui etait en ma possibilité . Je possede 2 disques externes identiques , pensant faire une bonne affaire , apres 6 mois ou un an le premier fonctionne , l'autre non . 
Je passe sur le port usb de mon deuxieme micro un pc , c'est la même chose . J'attend avec impatience le retour de mon beau-frere de l'ile de la Reunion qui depanne les micros sur cette ile , si ce disque est declaré hs , je prendrai ce disque et le jetterai en me disant qu'il ne faut plus que je me laisse prendre par les produits chinois .
Merci pour vos lumieres ....
Dominique


----------

